# New bike park in Suffolk - Twisted Oaks



## JhnBssll (29 Dec 2019)

Thought it was about time I mentioned Twisted Oaks on here as it's been open for a few months now. It's members only most days but if you search for them on facebook and join the group ("Twisted Oaks bike park and trails") they advertise pay on the day dates for non-members fairly regularly, at least a couple a month, and only £6 a day inc. parking. Annual membership is only £60 which I think is excellent value for the trails on offer.

Check out their website here if you're interested: https://twistedoaks.co.uk/v2/

They're constantly expanding the trails - currently working on a black woods section at the moment with some decent size jumps on to northshore sections then drops off the end. Bit too scary for me but the place has a lot of progression so I'll get there one day  They have a couple of sections of north shore on the red route that I can do and enjoy, plus a few small rock gardens, but some big boulders have been delivered recently so I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with those 






















These photo's were taken while I was taking part in a jumps and drops skills course - the main thing I learnt was I need to lose weight again  I'm planning on going as regularly as possible in the coming months to prep me for my next outing at Bike Park Wales 

Seriously, check the place out if you're anywhere near Suffolk. It's an excellent day out and suitable for kids of all ages - if you own and can ride a mountain bike there's something for you here


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jan 2022)

Just spent an hour or so re-familiarising myself with this place - it's developed significantly since I last went, someone's putting a lot of time in to building some excellent trails, jumps and features here  They do day passes for non-members now too so no excuses not to try it out 

I'll try and remember to take my phone round with me next time so I can grab some pictures of something other than the car park...


----------

